# FS: Roamio Pro 6 tuner/3TB with mini and remotes



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Original owner, still in perfect working order and original condition. I am including 1 Roamio Pro, 1 mini, 4 remotes and a Tivo Bridge. No Tivo subscription. Roamio Model # TCD840300, Mini Model # TCDA9200. Located in Orlando, FL. Asking $ 175.00 Shipped in the 48 states.


----------

